# Alum Creek Warning! I OWN THAT AREA LOL



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

To start it off I am a Lake Erie fisherman hardcore. I am generally up there every weekend. But there is times where I cant get up to the lake and 2 weeks not up there is way too long. So my tournament partner and I go to alum thru the week alot and haven't done too good 4-5 including dinks. So we sat down and started putting our Erie tactics to work and did some research and put together a game plan. We went out Thurs and made a stop and caught a few and I told him lets not beat them up and moved. Then yesterday we went back out to another area that we had looked into and was pretty good. We pull into the parking lot at new galena maybe 10 boat trailers. I told him should be good no real boat traffic. 

Pull up to the spot we had been studying, camed, and recorded alot of stuff off of. I throw out my marker bouy and back off of it about 25-30 yards. We make a few cast and here comes 2 jet ski within 20 feet of us. They was behind us which aggervating they was so close but not effecting me. But as it go later we was catching fish and good ones we was ne of my bouy cause of the wind about 25 feet off of it and here comes a troller. I dont mind trollers and how you catch your fish is how you do it. The guy aint paying attention putting on a lure and comes within 5 feet of my bouy with 3 rods out. So yes I said something to the effects cant you see my bouy you just ran it over. He said I guess you think you own this part of the lake. And turned and trolled around it again.

So if you are fishing and you see a stopped boat staying in one area with a maker bouy out would you get as close as you can to it and the other boat?

OH yea and again I own that area. But i do need for figure out how to fence it off. LOL


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Didn't happen to be a white 1775 Lund, did it ?? Had them pass me & cut me off & almost tangled our lines. I had something to say about that & he could not have cared less. He'll get his some time this summer.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You think that's bad??? Try having a fish n ski anchor directly on your bouy and start fishing.


----------



## TAG24 (Sep 29, 2005)

When I come across other fishing boats I always give them plenty of room. It's frustrating when I don't get the same consideration from others. Alum seems to be the worst for this.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

T-180 said:


> Didn't happen to be a white 1775 Lund, did it ?? Had them pass me & cut me off & almost tangled our lines. I had something to say about that & he could not have cared less. He'll get his some time this summer.


Green Bass tracker about 830-845 last night.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Alum........ ugh..... It used to be a dream come true.... now it's a nightmare.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

TAG24 said:


> When I come across other fishing boats I always give them plenty of room. It's frustrating when I don't get the same consideration from others. Alum seems to be the worst for this.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree, we are open water fishermen. We dont beat the bank and 90% of the time with throw markers out and do maybe a 50-60 radius around it to his all sides then pull the marker move to another area.

If I would have had a guy anchor on my marker. I would have raised my motor and soaked them when getting my marker. Charter captain at erie can contest to that.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always tried to give any boat as much room as I would like for them to always give to me. I can only do my part, others....sometimes not so much

You just have to live with it, you can't change them.

By the way, you can not own any section of Alum Creek. You can only get a lease agreement from Ying6, he actually owns all of Alum Creek


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I have always tried to give any boat as much room as I would like for them to always give to me. I can only do my part, others....sometimes not so much
> 
> You just have to live with it, you can't change them.
> 
> By the way, you can not own any section of Alum Creek. You can only get a lease agreement from Ying6, he actually owns all of Alum Creek


Does he take payments or a buy here pay here?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

alum has been real tough on me last few weeks on the wknds due to the jet skiers and other boaters. friday had a guy back his trailer into my boat while i was launching and i was definitely not taking too long. this is after sitting for 10 minutes with a line of ten boats behind me while a guy worked on his jet ski at the launch ramp. while trolling had jet skiers run inside my troll line repeatedly and then had a pleasure boat run inside my line full bore and must have been 5 fow where he was in. they used to have shallow water buoys in that area and not sure why they are gone. i just dont understand it because there is so much open water so why do they need to be right on top of me when im not far off the shore? maybe their goal is to screw with people? to top it off trying to get out at the end of the evening with what felt like 100 other boats a jet skier ran into me at idle speed. he was driving in one direction while looking in another. left a nice mark on the side of my boat which pushed me off line and forced me to push off another boat so i didnt hit them. oh how i cant wait for the fall.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I've thrown a marker out a few times and had others come up and start fishing too. I just run right over to it and pick it up and leave, usually they don't stick around. I quit using markers it and just use the GPS as best I can.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Had a couple guys pull up to the same tree we were fishing this spring. They pulled up within 20 feet of us,started fishing and then one asked how the fishing was. No common sense.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

[quote="chillin";1864858]Had a couple guys pull up to the same tree we were fishing this spring. They pulled up within 20 feet of us,started fishing and then one asked how the fishing was. No common sense.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/quote]

I can use my gps and I know by throwing the markers out puts a target out. But it is so much easier to look up and see the marker then looking down and easier on my partner. I wish they would take a mental picture and go the the area when the boat leaves. Just very unsportsman in my book. I expect it at the maumee river. I watched a boat last night that full of young kids driving so close to the bank we had bets on when they was going to hit bottom.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Popping a marker at Alum is like putting out a flashing light. Unbelievable how people will pull right up on you. Got a couple tricks for those boys !!


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe you need a different marker. Find a big skunk plush toy, gut it and put a football in it so it'll look like a floating carcass...


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

FOSR said:


> Maybe you need a different marker. Find a big skunk plush toy, gut it and put a football in it so it'll look like a floating carcass...


Never thought about that. I do have seagull marker and a duck marker. I figured if I had one of them out it would get ran over for sure. But so does my other ones.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

It was great back when the water temps were between 55 and 65. 90% fishermen on the lake.

It's too back we don't have a huge lake like some of the southern states with plenty of room to fish and coves/bays to hide in... I'd take a nice Kentucky Lake some where in Ohio.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I went out with a guide in Wisconsin this summer. He used a small piece of wood (~4x4") as a marker painted black that was very hard to see in the stained water we fished. Unless he pointed out where it was I had a hard time keeping track of its location it blended in so well.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Unfortunately there are a lot of people, who unless you take them out, show them where to fish, and what baits to catch them on, just don't have a clue as to being able to find fish themselves. They don't want to put the time in to search. To me that's just as fun as catching the fish! 
So when they see you catch a fish or put out a marker, they're going to come over and check it out. It just something you're going to have to deal with. You just always hope that they don't encroach too much that it makes the situation uncomfortable.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

BottomBouncer said:


> It was great back when the water temps were between 55 and 65. 90% fishermen on the lake.
> 
> It's too back we don't have a huge lake like some of the southern states with plenty of room to fish and coves/bays to hide in... I'd take a nice Kentucky Lake some where in Ohio.


Alum is plenty big enuff...i personally dont wanna be near any1 when fishing, but ppl dont take fishing as seriously as i and some other members here do most of them are just half asss screwing around tryin to catch a fish with no understanding of what it means to us....


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

BottomBouncer said:


> You think that's bad??? Try having a fish n ski anchor directly on your bouy and start fishing.


Not it, I never anchor..lol. but yes alum is one of the worst lakes for that


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I was gonna say Derek must be out!!!! Hahah JK


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Lundy is spot on. You need to contact Ying6 to own any part of the lake. Yinger tells me where to go but I can't ever find the area on Alum.


----------



## bigpaul333 (May 15, 2011)

Common sense and common courtesy is not common anymore

Sent from my LGL55C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

You guys make me laugh. I am all about sharing.  
Not even sure how I got involved in this thread.  on a side note I did well yesterday fishing one of my low rent areas. Easy access! 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That's my lake and those are my fish!!! I'm being nice and letting you guys catch them since I can't get out due to school, work and a baby at home. 

:T


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

north of 36 is mine bought and paid for lol,,,alum creek ,,,the actual creek its self,,,runs behind my house about 13 miles north of kilbourne....i have pulled dink saugeye outta there before


----------



## Markley (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok question, If A Boat Gets Close Enough To You While Your Fishing A Spot To Cast You Lure Into It, Do You Tie On A Crappy Lure And Do it? (Just To Prove A Point Of course)


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Markley said:


> Ok question, If A Boat Gets Close Enough To You While Your Fishing A Spot To Cast You Lure Into It, Do You Tie On A Crappy Lure And Do it? (Just To Prove A Point Of course)


No..........


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Markley said:


> Ok question, If A Boat Gets Close Enough To You While Your Fishing A Spot To Cast You Lure Into It, Do You Tie On A Crappy Lure And Do it? (Just To Prove A Point Of course)


I have to agree with Lundy and say no. If all your trying to do is prove a point you don't have to put it in the boat! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## buzz94111 (Jul 9, 2013)

3 times this spring i was trolling, crossed a mouth of a cove where another boat was in the cove fishing. Plenty far away to not b a problem. So in view of the other boat we catch a fish, my 5 year old so excited, fish on fish on, so the other boat can see we are catching a fish. By the time we get the fish in the cooler, the boat that was in the cove is now anchord rigjt where we hooked our fish. Now ive only been in a boat for a year now but when i catch a fish trolling i go over the same spot again, right? This happend 3 diff times already, im sure one of them was that same guy casting at your bouy. Anyways i bit my tongue since my boy was with me.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

buzz94111 said:


> 3 times this spring i was trolling, crossed a mouth of a cove where another boat was in the cove fishing. Plenty far away to not b a problem. So in view of the other boat we catch a fish, my 5 year old so excited, fish on fish on, so the other boat can see we are catching a fish. By the time we get the fish in the cooler, the boat that was in the cove is now anchord rigjt where we hooked our fish. Now ive only been in a boat for a year now but when i catch a fish trolling i go over the same spot again, right? This happend 3 diff times already, im sure one of them was that same guy casting at your bouy. Anyways i bit my tongue since my boy was with me.


I was 25 yards off my bouy casting to it. Me and my bouy are at least 75 yards off the shoreline. This other guy trolled all the way down the bank line turns toward me and cut over and goes right over my bouy. Im in a bass boat so I am on my trolling motor staying in one place.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Put that I-Pilot on my bow mount motor this spring. No more marker bouys for me. Just hit spot lock.


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I have been trolling a lot this year and it goes both ways. The points and humps are always the best but there is usually someone anchored on everyone. If you do mark a lot of fish off one and catch a fish, here comes a boat and anchors off it before you can make a second pass. I usually give people plenty of room and pass on the outside if there working a spot. If they have pulled in there because they saw me catch a fish well sorry about there luck! I had a nice hump I was working last night at Hoover pulled 5 fish in three passes, boys working the next point over come over and anchor hang there feet in the water and have lines in the water, they timed it so I was on my turn around.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

buzz94111 said:


> 3 times this spring i was trolling, crossed a mouth of a cove where another boat was in the cove fishing. Plenty far away to not b a problem. So in view of the other boat we catch a fish, my 5 year old so excited, fish on fish on, so the other boat can see we are catching a fish. By the time we get the fish in the cooler, the boat that was in the cove is now anchord rigjt where we hooked our fish. Now ive only been in a boat for a year now but when i catch a fish trolling i go over the same spot again, right? This happend 3 diff times already, im sure one of them was that same guy casting at your bouy. Anyways i bit my tongue since my boy was with me.


I do the same thing....try to tell a friend to keep on the low profile and stay seated when hooked up(as we did when fishing with my Dad) but NOOOO he has to advertise and stand up to draw the competition in..... unless a big fish, I troll down to a crawl and keep moving low with the rod & net(if needed) or just sling the fish in  Alum is a tuff place for competition and people .....week days are the only time to go


----------



## thetinyman (Mar 20, 2014)

You guys are way more patient than me. If someone comes that close to me while I am fishing, he is going to be digging my lure out of his sorry a##.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

thetinyman said:


> You guys are way more patient than me. If someone comes that close to me while I am fishing, he is going to be digging my lure out of his sorry a##.


small guy complex?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

